# Erfolgreiche Kampagne des BGFC gegen Marlin-Vermarktung!



## Karstein (25. März 2005)

Durch einen medienwirksamen Einsatz mehrerer Mitglieder des Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland (BGFC) - insbesondere des Einsatzes von Jürgen Oeder - konnte jetzt die kommerzielle Vermarktung von noch nicht laichfähigem blauem und schwarzem Jung-Marlin im deutschsprachign Raum unterbunden werden!

Zitat von der Hauptseite des BGFC (www.bgfc.de):

"Marlin-Steak Jaipur" ist Geschichte! Der am 23. März in der "Süddeutschen Zeitung" veröffentlichte Artikel brachte das Fass offensichtlich zum Überlaufen und zeigte binnen Stundenfrist Wirkung: Um 14.01 Uhr teilte bofrost bundesweit an alle Medien per ots-Meldung mit, dass „aus ethischen Prinzipien“ keine Marlin Steaks mehr angeboten werden. (...)

(Den kompletten Werdegang inklusive des Artikels von Jürgen in der "Süddeutschen Zeitung" könnt ihr auf www.bgfc.de unter "BGFC aktuell" nachlesen!)

Der Einsatz von Jürgen und den anderen BGFC-Mitgliedern beweist, dass Hartnäckigkeit und Argumente heutzutage doch noch einiges im Sinne der Arterhaltung bewirken können und dieser Erfolg deshalb nicht hoch genug einzustufen ist - herzlichen Dank dafür sagt

Karsten  #6  #6  #6


----------



## angelschnur (25. März 2005)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Kampagne des BGFC gegen Marlin-Vermarktung!*

Hi Karsten !!!

Hatte den artikel im BGFC auch gelesen und bin auch sehr erfreut über das ergebnis#6  !!! Hatte auch eine Bitterböse E-mail an Bofrost gesendet mit dem ihnhalt in zukunft Tiefkühlkost von Bofrost zu meiden !!! Hoffe nur das der Fang 
von schwarzen und blauen Jungmarlinen komplett eingestellt wird, und nicht an einem anderen Anbieter weiterverkauft wird #d !!!



MfG

        Angelschnur


----------



## Sailfisch (25. März 2005)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Kampagne des BGFC gegen Marlin-Vermarktung!*

Schön, daß es noch Leute mit solchem Engagement gibt!  #6  #6  #6 

Glückwunsch zu der gelungenen und gewonnen Kampagne!  #r  #r  #r


----------



## Rausreißer (25. März 2005)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Kampagne des BGFC gegen Marlin-Vermarktung!*

Super Sache das ist doch mal was. #6 

Auch wenn es egoistisch klingt:
Es ist immer gut wenn man ab und an seine Interessen als Angler darstellt und durchsetzt.

Ich behalte den BGFC weiter mit Interesse im Auge. :g 


R.R. #h


----------



## wodibo (28. März 2005)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Kampagne des BGFC gegen Marlin-Vermarktung!*

Das ist doch endlich mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung #6
Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen das andere Anbieter nachziehen und der Artikel nicht unter einem anderen Namen auf den Markt kommt.
Wenn die Nachfrage nicht mehr da ist, wird der Fang eingestellt :m

Meinen Dank an den BGFC #6


----------



## angelschnur (30. März 2005)

*AW: Erfolgreiche Kampagne des BGFC gegen Marlin-Vermarktung!*

Sehr geehrter Herr D, 

als Unternehmen, das klar zu seinen umweltbewussten Grunds*tzen steht, haben wir uns entschlossen, das Produkt „Marlinsteak Jaipur" aus ethischen Gr*nden nicht mehr zu vertreiben. Der sorgsame Umgang mit den kostbaren Ressourcen der Meere sowie die  bestandserhaltende Fischerei haben f*r bofrost* h*chste Priorit*t. 

Wir hoffen und w*nschen uns, Sie auch weiterhin zu unseren zufriedenen bofrost*Kunden z*hlen zu d*rfen. 

Mit freundlichen Gr**en aus Straelen am Niederrhein

ppa. J*rg Jacob                                 i. A. Melanie Bendgens
(Dipl. Lebensmitteltechnologe)          (Kundenberatung) 
Leiter Qualit*tsmanagement
Die mail habe ich heute erhalten !!!


----------

